# Do I look like a clown? LOL...first FOTD ever :)



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am very new to makeup....and have been trying to practice applying makeup and following tutorials. It's my 23rd birthday tomorrow, and we celebrated this past weekend. 

My fiance INSISTS that I was wearing WAY too much makeup, and that I looked like a "clown" and a whore....(lol can I say that on here?). I really thought I looked good, but he insists that it looks sooooo "overdone"

I would love CC please!!!! Anything you can think of? I am not very good at blending eyeshadow in my oppinion.

First picture (Saturday nights makeup):


FACE: Monistat chafing gel for primer
Revlon custom color creations foundation (medium/dark bottle)
MAC solar riche bronzer to contour *not very good at contouring i see lol*

EYES: 
MAC Nylon
MAC Mythology
MAC Bronze
cover girl eyeliner in black
drugstore mascara that is in a orange container *sorry dont remember off hand* 

Salon professionals eyelashes #33
LIP:
NARS Turkish Delight


Second/Third picture:

All is the exact same as first picture, except I used different color eyeshadows:

EYES:
MAC Nylon
MAC nightlight pigment
MAC typographic

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=125114106  9

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=125114118  3

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...d=125114118  3
*please excuse my large humongo pores lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


----------



## couturesista (Aug 24, 2009)

You look great, ur eyes are beautiful!


----------



## malaviKat (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it looks good! Your fiancé probably just isn't used to seeing you in that much makeup but you did a great job with it!

My major cc would be to make sure you blend the top of your shadow out (either into your highlight or just onto your brow) so you don't have a distinct line of demarcation. Otherwise, it looks gorgeous!

(Please add the products you used or the mods will move your post.)


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 24, 2009)

I think you look great, but I would recommend you to accent your Brows a little bit more


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 24, 2009)

blend the crease more, but you look fine.


----------



## stronqerx (Aug 24, 2009)

no you don't...I think overall this look is so sexy & flawless.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Now I do have the #224 brush for blending, but I am afraid that if I try to blend 2 or 3 eyeshadows together that I will just muddy them all into one color....lol


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yagmur* 

 
_I think you look great, but I would recommend you to accent your Brows a little bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I definitly agree with you with accenting my eyebrows. I have thin little whispy eyebrows, but I am afraid that if I color them in that I will look like I have black tattooed on eyebrows. lol. I have never colored them in...I think thats my next mission


----------



## pdtb050606 (Aug 24, 2009)

I really like it, I agree with maybe just blending the top line more.  Someone on here (MzzRach or blindpassion) said to never put color on your 224--just run it over the top line lightly, hth


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 24, 2009)

You are beautiful & I love your eyes!  Tell your fiance to take a hike j/k!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Aug 24, 2009)

You are clearly beautiful and I'm very sad to hear the insults that were given to you by your fiance. You did an excellent job on your makeup.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Aww you mamas are soo sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tip Pamela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fiance just kept saying that my eyes looked really "clown-ish" I told him to f-off cuz I liked it, but he just kept saying....please don't put on the false eyelashes, and saying like you have big-ish eyes and that I am not suppose to put makeup all the way up like I did...only on the lid. lol I told him I loved it but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't "Mimi from Drew Carey" lol.


----------



## starfck (Aug 24, 2009)

he really called you a whore ? how rude
i think you look fabulous!


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with everything that has already been said. I think adding a highlight and blending your shadow/highlight color and also defining your brows would give everything a more finished look. Other than that I think it looks great.


----------



## Vlcatko (Aug 24, 2009)

I love the colors! I wish I were bold enough to wear them myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I try and try and sometimes it looks more-or-less OK but I am still scared to go out like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think you look great with those looks, tho' if it were me, I would skip the false lashes  - they are so smexy I can see someone saying they are too much ;P (Just my honest opinion, I hope you are not irked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))

But definitely definitely you do not look like a clown! (Hey, do not worry, when I came from my first makeover my boyfriend said: "Whoa, darling, you look like someone hit you hard in the eye. Twice. That's awful..." Yeah, he were THAT supportive - and for the first time in my life I had thought makeup looked good on me ;P But I have not given up and nowadays I get an occasional compliment or two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So keep trying, one day he will see the truth ;D)

*note to self: do not babble overmuch, people just might not care*


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_I definitly agree with you with accenting my eyebrows. I have thin little whispy eyebrows, but I am afraid that if I color them in that I will look like I have black tattooed on eyebrows. lol. I have never colored them in...I think thats my next mission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I totally have the same fear of my eyebrows looking too drawn in! The best way imo to avoid this is to use a powder instead of a pencil. also, stick with a brown shade so they don't end up looking too harsh. I love love love my bareMinerals brow color. it looks so soft & natural. I have dark brown hair and I actually use the dark blonde/medium brown. I hope that helps!

Also, you don't look too over done in these pics. I love the bold colors! You're very pretty! : )


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

I am not "irked" at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I should save false eyelashes for evening/going out at night...but I like it when people stop and stare and are jealous....lol aren't we all? I kind of like the playmate-ish look (sexy smokey eyes/pink lips)....but he didn't call me a whore.....he said my makeup looks like a "stripper"....lol I use to be one, once upon a time, and I did my makeup heavily for the stage, and the thinks I am trying to bring that kind of dramatic makeup to everyday life. But I honestly don't think I am....I think he is just use to the Mom I have become....lol (you know no makeup/un-brushed hair, sweatpants...etc..)


----------



## kissesPb (Aug 24, 2009)

I think your makeup really looks great.  I agree to everyone, fill in your eyebrows with a color that is 1 or 2 shade lighter than your actual hair color.  I think that will complete the look.  Maybe your bf is not used to seeing you with all that glamour makeup, oh well he has to get used to it.


----------



## KIT (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with everyone, especially the brows. Just go to a cosmetic counter and have them show you. If he thinks ur makeup is too dramatic, maybe think about growing out your brows to make them fuller, then maybe wear less eyeshadow. According to the sephora fall catalog, big brows are back in!!! But i think u look great!!! 
Also congrats on the engagement!!!


----------



## Yagmur (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelydisarray* 

 
_I totally have the same fear of my eyebrows looking too drawn in! *The best way imo to avoid this is to use a powder instead of a pencil. also, stick with a brown shade so they don't end up looking too harsh. *I love love love my bareMinerals brow color. it looks so soft & natural. I have dark brown hair and I actually use the dark blonde/medium brown. I hope that helps!

Also, you don't look too over done in these pics. I love the bold colors! You're very pretty! : )_

 





 I use MAC's Browshader. Sadly it's discontinued. 
But you can always use an Eyeshadow for your Brows


----------



## Takia26 (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy 23rd B-Day. The make up is beautiful. I like the 217 brush for blending. It is more precise than the 224. Have a MUA fill-in the brow for you in a nice dark brown and see how you like them. You can always follow on your own.


----------



## User38 (Aug 24, 2009)

you look beautiful.. tell your fiance so he gets trained early on, to sit down and zip it -- men look better when they are silent
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





as for your mu.. I would also accentuate your brows a bit more, and blend most of the colors you chose a bit more.  If you use a 222 brush to apply the eS, this should be easier.  Then use the 217 brush to blend -- the colors will not get all muddied up which is the beauty of the 217.  

keep at it, you are doing great


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 24, 2009)

Very pretty look


----------



## suzy.q (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_... 
I really thought I looked good,_

 
That's the part that matters!
Good job, the photo in the car is beautiful, and so are you. 

Cheers!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KIT* 

 
_ maybe think about growing out your brows to make them fuller_

 
Man do I wish I could grow them fuller!!!! They don't/won't grow in fuller, I have had them this way alllllll my life, it's not from overplucking. My mom has the exact same brows. lol.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 24, 2009)

looks good !


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 24, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## Boasorte (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with everyone else about the blending, I must say, ur's and user _pdtb050606_ pics look freakishly the same <3


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)

You look great!


----------



## marce89 (Aug 24, 2009)

You look amazing! Maybe your bf is just not used to it yet...but I say to keep on rocking the makeup, you look great!


----------



## MamaLaura (Aug 24, 2009)

I think you look hot! Like someone said, your fiance probably just isn't used to you with that much makeup on. They get used to it lol.

My CC: Blend the crease out a teensie bit more... Fill in brows a little bit.... Blend your lashes together more. For the lashes, it looks like they aren't close enough to your lash line or you need more liner underneath the lash band, and that maybe your natural lashes aren't coated well enough with mascara.


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MamaLaura* 

 
_I think you look hot! Like someone said, your fiance probably just isn't used to you with that much makeup on. They get used to it lol.

My CC: Blend the crease out a teensie bit more... Fill in brows a little bit.... Blend your lashes together more. For the lashes, it looks like they aren't close enough to your lash line or you need more liner underneath the lash band, and that maybe your natural lashes aren't coated well enough with mascara._

 

Thanks for all the CC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blend the crease out towards my temples or out as in "up"?....yes I read the false eyelash directions, and it said to do all my makeup first but don't do mascara, so I put it on afterwards...should I put my mascara on first and then put on the falsies? I could tell that too from the pictures, that you can see like 2 layers, my lashes and then the fakes, they didn't blend...how the heck do you get them to blend?

I am terrible at putting on falsies.... haha


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I agree with everyone else about the blending, I must say, ur's and user pdtb050606 pics look freakishly the same <3_

 





lol. great minds must think alike haha


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 24, 2009)

first of all.. let me say we've all been there. We've all kind of gotten that criticism from loved ones and it's not to be thrown away totally actually. And we all know that boyfriends (and mothers ahem) can say some very rude things about our makeup.  Be careful though because i think it's easy to cross the line with the eye make up
For your brows .. may I suggest anastasia brow pencil and stencils?? don't get a black they have pencil colors for your hair color. 
as far as the eye makeup -- until you get a bit better with your blending you might want to consider starting out with an all over lid color or for now. you have to learn how to place the color correctly for your eye shape. and buy a beauty book like bobbi brown or even makeup makeovers by robert jones. those books will give you a better idea of what everyday makeup should look like. and you can wear a little pop of color from time to time but know which colors will be most flattering to your eyes. don't worry about lashes either .. put on a few coats of mascarra and call it a day girlfriend

I know when I first hopped on the bandwagon I got a urban decay AMMO pallet I was so geeked and after many nights of doing my makeup in the mirror at home I walked my ass out of the house with rainbow eyes.. GLITTERY rainbow eyes. It was cutish .. borederline ridiculous though

practice different looks at home you know .. you'll get that smokey eye down in time

this girl has about your bone structure.. check out her brows (which are most likely penciled in)

http://i.ivillage.com/BS/book-excerp...ookyounger.jpg


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 25, 2009)

You look pretty to me


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 25, 2009)

Is that a serious question??? Of course not, silly!!! You look great!!!!!


----------



## User67 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think this is a beautiful look & not too much make-up at all. You just have to fill in your brows. Nomatter what a gorgeous look you do, if you don't fill in your brows it will always look unfinished. Don't worry about them looking too dark, use a light colored e/s like Charcoal Brown or Cork & they will come out perfect ; )


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_first of all.. let me say we've all been there. We've all kind of gotten that criticism from loved ones and it's not to be thrown away totally actually. And we all know that boyfriends (and mothers ahem) can say some very rude things about our makeup. Be careful though because i think it's easy to cross the line with the eye make up
For your brows .. may I suggest anastasia brow pencil and stencils?? don't get a black they have pencil colors for your hair color. 
as far as the eye makeup -- until you get a bit better with your blending you might want to consider starting out with an all over lid color or for now. you have to learn how to place the color correctly for your eye shape. and buy a beauty book like bobbi brown or even makeup makeovers by robert jones. those books will give you a better idea of what everyday makeup should look like. and you can wear a little pop of color from time to time but know which colors will be most flattering to your eyes. don't worry about lashes either .. put on a few coats of mascarra and call it a day girlfriend

I know when I first hopped on the bandwagon I got a urban decay AMMO pallet I was so geeked and after many nights of doing my makeup in the mirror at home I walked my ass out of the house with rainbow eyes.. GLITTERY rainbow eyes. It was cutish .. borederline ridiculous though

practice different looks at home you know .. you'll get that smokey eye down in time

this girl has about your bone structure.. check out her brows (which are most likely penciled in)

http://i.ivillage.com/BS/book-excerp...ookyounger.jpg_

 

Thank you for taking the time to give me CC and finding a girl with my bone structure, I have been searching walmart for an eyebrow stencil but I guess they don't sell them?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will look for some on line, like the ones you suggested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am going to be looking at those books also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anybody know what face shape I have? My boyfriend says it is totally a square....but I am not sure? This would vastly help me in learning to apply makeup.
Also does anybody know what eye shape i have? I need to learn where to place my shadows and I have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls!!!


----------



## madnicole (Aug 25, 2009)

Firstly - you are gorgeous, and don't anyone tell you otherwise. All the advice that you have gotten I would agree with :
a) define your brows with a soft pencil or shadow & use a brush over that to soften it. Perhaps even grow your brows wider if you can?
b) blend the end of your shadows with the highlight - perhaps don't take your shadow up quite so high for a daytime look (although I don't see anything wrong with yours. if you were trying to tone it down, that might help).
c) a little less colour on the lower lashline perhaps?. Colour underneath the eye is always harder to carry off - so perhaps a finer line underneath the eye, especially if you are trying to tone it down....

Lastly (and this may be very out of line but...) if your boyfriend doesn't like it tell him to go an jump! I wear makeup for myself, and so should you. 

Some days it's very subdued (if I can't be bothered) and other days I will have very bright lime green, aqua & orange eyeshadow. I am almost 38, and a mother of 1, and I don't feel that I am too old to wear so much makeup, nor do I feel that I look like a clown (and even if I did, that is now the way someone who cares about you should break this to you!). And furthermore, if my husband was to criticize my appearance in this way (is he some sort of Brad Pitt??) and call me a whore, I would seriously re-think my opinion of him.....
Sorry if that is brutal, but you are a beautiful woman, and have done an amazing job of applying makeup and looking great. He should be appreciating the effort, not criticizing it....


----------



## madnicole (Aug 25, 2009)

oh - by the way, I think you have a square face shape with possibly a heart shaped jawline. Mine is a little more square but quite similar. My brows look best (when I can grow them out) as straight as possible, with an angled arch 3/4 of the way along...


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 25, 2009)

You look gorgeous!  I love your eyes and turkish delight is awesome on you!

My hubby always says the same thing when I do heavy makeup.  I can't help it though- I love makeup and love putting it on! I think it's something men just don't understand LOL!


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madnicole* 

 
_Firstly - you are gorgeous, and don't anyone tell you otherwise. All the advice that you have gotten I would agree with :
a) define your brows with a soft pencil or shadow & use a brush over that to soften it. Perhaps even grow your brows wider if you can?
b) blend the end of your shadows with the highlight - perhaps don't take your shadow up quite so high for a daytime look (although I don't see anything wrong with yours. if you were trying to tone it down, that might help).
c) a little less colour on the lower lashline perhaps?. Colour underneath the eye is always harder to carry off - so perhaps a finer line underneath the eye, especially if you are trying to tone it down....

Lastly (and this may be very out of line but...) if your boyfriend doesn't like it tell him to go an jump! I wear makeup for myself, and so should you. 

Some days it's very subdued (if I can't be bothered) and other days I will have very bright lime green, aqua & orange eyeshadow. I am almost 38, and a mother of 1, and I don't feel that I am too old to wear so much makeup, nor do I feel that I look like a clown (and even if I did, that is now the way someone who cares about you should break this to you!). And furthermore, if my husband was to criticize my appearance in this way (is he some sort of Brad Pitt??) and call me a whore, I would seriously re-think my opinion of him.....
Sorry if that is brutal, but you are a beautiful woman, and have done an amazing job of applying makeup and looking great. He should be appreciating the effort, not criticizing it...._

 
Definitly not brutal...somedays I do wonder about my choice in my fiance. Haha. Thanks for telling me that you think my face is square shaped, I am so dumb at things like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_You look gorgeous! I love your eyes and turkish delight is awesome on you!

My hubby always says the same thing when I do heavy makeup. I can't help it though- I love makeup and love putting it on! I think it's something men just don't understand LOL!_

 
Thanks mama!!!! That is exactly how I feel, I feel so beautiful and glamorous and I just think....wow I did that...I didn't have to pay somebody to apply my makeup and i just feel on top of the world, but my fiance hates it. lol I tell him to just shut up


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_Aww you mamas are soo sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the tip Pamela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My fiance just kept saying that my eyes looked really "clown-ish" I told him to f-off cuz I liked it, but he just kept saying....please *don't put on the false eyelashes, and saying like you have big-ish eyes* and *that I am not suppose to put makeup all the way up like I did*...only on the lid. lol I told him I loved it but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't "Mimi from Drew Carey" lol._

 
seriously is he a mua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... you looked great but i agree with the cc given.


----------



## siemenss (Aug 26, 2009)

great look love it!


----------



## ashtn (Aug 26, 2009)

you don't look like a clown at all! it looks really good!
like some ladies have recommended if you blend out your eyeshadow more it will make it look a bit more subtle (personally i'm not that good at blending, lol, but practice makes perfect!)


----------



## nikki (Aug 26, 2009)

You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Adidi (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Ashley! I think you did great, if you are new with makeup.

Your fiance probably think it's alot because if he's not used to see you with makeup, that's really a big change! haha (maybe you should start in little so he'll get use to see you with makeup ;-)

Anyways, I think you did great for your beginning (and actually you did good even if you're not a beginner). I loved the pink look on you, really works great with your eyes.

If you think you need to improve your blendings, try go for good brushes like MAC 217 and 219. (if you don't already have them). they are a huge key for great blendings.
BTW, I think the colour placement and bkendings in the pink look are perfect (from what I can see in the pic). you didn't go too high with the crease shadow and everything looks just great (try lining upper lashling after putting false lashes, that will connect them to the natural ones more. oh and mascara after putting falsies. it also do great.

and if you want to soften a look (for your fiance :-D) using just mascara instead of falsies make a huge difference. and a gloss instead of lipliner&lipstick is also really make it more natural. So you pretty much so almost everything the same, but it still looks way more natural.


----------



## darklocke (Aug 27, 2009)

I think you look really nice and classy!


----------



## Junkie (Dec 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I really like it, I agree with maybe just blending the top line more. Someone on here (MzzRach or blindpassion) said to never put color on your 224--just run it over the top line lightly, hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do this with my 217 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it specifically for that same reason.

~~

Your make up looks great - I'm surprised your bf would say that


----------



## Cashmere (Dec 23, 2009)

For a newbie I think you did a fantastic job!!!!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## francescaD (Dec 23, 2009)

very pretty


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 23, 2009)

i like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with practice, your blending will get better and you will see what works for you and what doesn't. but in no way do you look like a clown!!!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 24, 2009)

WOW. SOOOOOOOO pretty. i love this! and i absolutely LOVE your eyes! they are hella pretty. Wish I had eyes like that! LOL!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 24, 2009)

very pretty. the shades u used really make ur eyecolor pop.


----------



## ktb8293 (Dec 24, 2009)

I just got into serious MU after joining MUA and Specktra in 08. So I can feel your pain.

Here is my take on it to get yourself and your fiance use to your new love of MU

1. The lashes can seem a bit OTT for daylight.

2. I would save the blk waterline for night too.

3. Blend out the outer crease with a brush like the 217 and a nude e/s without carrying it out so far.

4. Do not place any e/s in the inner crease.

5. Tone down the shimmeriness and try to incorporate a matte color into your look.

6. Little less e/s on the lower lash line.

7. Try a more natural colored gloss like YLBB rather than the pink.

I really think if you just incorporate those few things, you can make your fiance more comfortable with your desire to wear mu.

I wore a full dark purple smokey eye to dinner Thanksgiving evening with my whole family and after over a yr of seeing me in all kinds of MU, my family didnt even blink an eye. 

With time everyone will come to love you just the way you want to present yourself. Promise (but in the mean time just work up to it slowly for IRL situations.)


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 25, 2009)

I think you're gorgeous! And it's none of my business, but the first time my 'boyfriend' called me a whore, would be the last date he ever had with me. That's just disrespectful.


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 16, 2010)

You're gorgeous!! I don't have further tips than those stated here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## perfecttenn (Jan 17, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------

